

Startup Quote: Mark Pincus, co-founder, Zynga - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6541649082

======
raychancc
If you give people really big jobs to the point that they’re scared, they have
way more fun and they improve their game much faster.

\- Mark Pincus (@markpinc)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6541649082>

